# Transport Help Needed In IL & AR



## ratmom (Dec 3, 2005)

I hope this isn't off topic, but I've been trying to get a couple rats that I'm adopting in Indiana to me near Dallas, TX. I only need a couple more people, someone in Effingham, IL to take my new boys to St. Louis to another transporter and I need another person near Little Rock, AR to drive towards Texarkana so I can meet them to finally get my boys.If anyone can help please let me know

Wilbur Says "not more rats!" LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 21, 2005)

Wilbur melts me, especially that Avatar picture. 

:inlove:

I hope you were able to get some help.

Welcome to the forum, by the way. :wave:

-Carolyn


----------



## ratmom (Dec 22, 2005)

Your so sweet thank you, I did find some people to help me out. They've been on a long journey and I will be picking them up probably on the 1st. I had to post a pic of one of the rats, because I think he is so gorgeous


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow! What cool markings! 

I'm so glad you got it worked out. :great:

It's probably too much for you to have these new additions.I'll take that Wilbur right off of your hands so that you can devote all your loving attention to the new babies.

No need to thank me. It's just what I do. :angel:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 22, 2005)

:disgust:Carolyn, you leave poor Wilbur alone. You won't share any of your bunnies so Ratmom isn't going to share Wilbur.

Wilbur run and hide Punkin.

Tina


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 22, 2005)

Oh that pretty rat boy reminds me of a pet mouse I had years ago, his face was marked that way. I called him Half-and-Half, LOL. He sure is pretty, and I sure am jealous! Enjoy, Ratmom.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> :disgust:Carolyn, you leave poor Wilbur alone. You won'tshare any of your bunnies so Ratmom isn't going to ahre Wilbur.
> 
> Wilbur run and hide Punkin.
> 
> Tina





:X Don't you have to go put ice on your knee or somethin??

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 22, 2005)

:brat:I'm icing it right now. Got a nifty wrap around one. Now I can type and ice at the same time.

I think we need to see more of Wilbur. He is a cutie.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 22, 2005)

dajeti2 wrote:


> :brat:?I'm icing it right now. Got a nifty wrap around one. Now I can type and ice at the same time.
> 
> I think we need to see more of Wilbur. He is a cutie.
> 
> Tina




Yes, we DO need more pictures of Wilbur.

As to the Rest, Tina - :X Let's take it to the Acres. :X

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 23, 2005)

So when can we expect more pics of Wilbur? We need more Wilbur.

That rat is gorgeous. Now is that one of them you are fostering or adopting. I've never seen a rat like that.

Carolyn,

I'll be waiting.

Tina


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 23, 2005)

Now, now girls! No fighting on the 'board, we have kids on here! :no: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ratmom (Dec 24, 2005)

My wilbur Carolyn LOL

I'm adopting the rat from a rescue, I do rescue too, but so far I haven't had the heart to adopt any out yetI have 23 rats soon to be 25 :shock:

Ok you asked for it, hope you don't mind all the pics 





[align=center]




[/align]


[align=center]This is when we first got him, found him abandoned outside poor guy.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


----------



## waponswa (Dec 24, 2005)

That is the most beautiful rat, that I have ever seen! from where in Indiana did they come? There is a rat shelter in Colunbia City. My brother wants a rat. I have a cage and a ball to give him and I'm trying to get him to adopt one there. I think it's called Happy Endings.


----------



## waponswa (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh! and cute bunny!. I especially like the wagon picture. There is a bunny at a local petstore that looks about just like yours. I'm thinking of making it my next 'rescue'. First of all, I find the pet store somewhat below standard. They had a g.pig in a wire bottom cage, which was way too tall and quite short on adequate square footage.That's not the only thing. The place stinks in a bad way and there's a dirty film to all the tanks. Anyway, when I inquired about him, the sales clerk told me that his temerment wasn't very good, since he had sexually matured and that he badly needed neutering. It's farm country around here. You're lucky if you can get people to spay/neuter their cats and dogs. Everyone thinks it's funny that I take my g.pigs and rabbits to the vet,etc. My point is that know one is going to buy that rabbit with the sales pitch that girl was giving. She even showed off her scar from a rabbit that bit her, stating that she thought that this rabbit would do the same. If the petstore is that concerned, then they should get the bunny neutered, and then adjust the price if they feel neccessary. Anyway, when it works into the bunny budget, I'm going back for him. I'm sure he'll still be there, the poor miserable fellow.


----------



## ratmom (Dec 24, 2005)

Yup that's the rescue I got them from, longest transport I've ever done. They've been with 6 different people now, poor things. I can't wait to get them though

Sometimes I wish pet stores were not allowed to sell pets, it just irks me esp a certain big chain that I've been fighting with about their sick rats. I just wish some pet stores would educate themselves more to take care of the animals. Sounds like that bunny needs a better home than that crummy pet store. I hope you can take him out of there.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh ratmom your bun is on my bunny napping list. Sure is cute and love the colouring.

wowie 25 ratties. Hey been there with piggies. I had 30 piggies most were babies.


----------

